# Colt Ford @ Rabbit Creek.....March 12th to 14th



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Who's going? IDK if I will be able to make it due to work, but I know if I am off.....I will be there....:rockn::aargh4:


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll be there. Unfortunatly the Gade wont be ready.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you goin to bring to popo out of retirement???


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope. Need a rear gearcase on the Popo.


----------



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gonna be there


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i might i dunno yet


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll be there late today (Friday). Pull in the front gate and turn right). I'll be in the first several spots on the left with the Texas Mud Hole Patrol (fourth space is where I'm camping). I'll also be found by the stage with R&R Performance ATV/Randy Miller Racing. We just may have a show for y'all.


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

The "show" took place right after the wedding. I crashed into Randy's stalled bike and the worst case senario happened. I hit my knee on the nurf bar and was out for the count, I had knee surgery 4 weeks ago!
Had a blast and can't wait to do it again when I have the Renegade to ride.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

darn mud duck......hope your ok. give me a holler next time you go out, I would like to ride out there. It has been quite a while since we have gone out to mud creek.


----------

